# Amazon



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am very happy with the service I have from Amazon.
Today I had a message when I checked the* track package* to say it may have been lost.
After jumping through hoops trying to find the place to send a message for refund I gave up and phoned the customer service,
(she rang me actually) After giving her the details I asked if this item was coming from China and when she said yes, I said " I could have walked to China to pick it up in this time" so that's one person I made laugh today.:laugh:

She will do the business for me now, no need to do anything else she said.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have just had a refund from Amazon over import duty charged by them, just in case, but not paid, so they refunded me....

Didn't expect that for at least 6 months so really pleasant surprise....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes most UK sellers now add up to 30% 'duty' when sending to France and I assume EU. But thats a stitch as we are allowed £135 personal imports. 
But it just easy to access the EU sites now. Stuff em.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Didn't need another pair of shoes but as the sales are on I followed my wife into the clothes/shoe shop and came out with a very comfy casual pair 70% off to €7.49.
Plus I tried them on before buying unlike online.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have never had anything but good service from Amazon too, we are not Prime users either.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's a virus Kev and they hound you just when you think your in charge. I try to avoid Amazon and only buy if in extreme need.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We have never had anything but good service from Amazon too, we are not Prime users either.


Totally agree although am Prime, free watching too as a break from Netflix, on third series of The Shield as I missed it first time around.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> It's a virus Kev and they hound you just when you think you´re in charge. I try to avoid Amazon and only buy if in extreme need.
> 
> Ray.


Now who would have guessed that Raymond :smile2:
Clothes and shoes I don´t buy, all the other bits I do. 
My weather station I ordered yesterday is sitting on my dest waiting to be fiddled with.

The thing that didn´t arrive was an exercise thingy for my arms and chest muscles, now I´ll just have to walk around all flabby and bingo winged after loosing all the fat :frown2:

I am with Prime. :thumbright:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a set of five spring, chest expanders Jan, when your passing.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I have a set of five spring, chest expanders Jan, when your passing.
> 
> Ray.


There are two metal spring things hanging in the workshop, but too hard for me to use because I can´t pull outwards as easily as I can push inwards.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My brother, recently, went to the emergency room complaining of chest pain. They rushed him through and did all the tests on him. He was embarrassed to be told, at the end, that he had been using his chest expander thingy all wrong!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Another thumbs up for Amazon, I am sending back an egg piercer because it isn´t piercing the egg cleanly and the egg still cracks.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Anything I'm doubtful about always comes from Amazon, unless the price is stupid, because it's so easy to send stuff back.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Anything I'm doubtful about always comes from Amazon, unless the price is stupid, because it's so easy to send stuff back.


Or not in this case Alan.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Amazon makes my life and bank balance better, great customer care and service. My first stop when needing anything.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I wonder if that service would work buying off Amazon UK and having to collect it again from France? Not that I want to go down that road.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

On Sunday I told Amazon I wanted to return the Wildlife camera and asked for it to be collected. Yesterday at 3.30pm Hermes came and picked it up, this morning they tell me the money has been refunded (into my Amazon account) not bad eh?


----------



## mayorjurko (10 mo ago)

Amazon's return policy is straightforward. Unlike other websites that sell things online, the buyer is not required to fill out a large number of forms and forms. Returns are really fast, with no squandering of time or, more significantly, money. A refund from Amazon is limited to 30 days. This https://learnretailarbitrage.com/retail-arbitrage-guide/ is especially important for sellers. Before taking any action, the buyer should constantly examine this aspect. The vendor has the right not to refund the product if the deadline has passed.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

mayorjurko said:


> Amazon's return policy is straightforward. Unlike other websites that sell things online, the buyer is not required to fill out a large number of forms and forms. Returns are really fast, with no squandering of time or, more significantly, money. A refund from Amazon is limited to 30 days. This https://learnretailarbitrage.com/retail-arbitrage-guide/ is especially important for sellers. Before taking any action, the buyer should constantly examine this aspect. The vendor has the right not to refund the product if the deadline has passed.


You have picked up a thread from almost a year ago to confirm what we already know.

HOWEVER one thing has changed, I am no longer seeing the option to have the article I want to return to be picked up from the house which is a nuisance for me as all pickup places are at least 15 km away.
I did manage to get one parcel picked up when I called them to find out why the change and spoke to a nice young man in South Africa who immediately booked me a pickup and sent a special return label.
He said the pickup from home was for heavy stuff like furniture now.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I cant fault them for the service in Spain last month when I had to order an ebike charger. Ordered on Sunday and arrived on Weds as they said it would.

Personally though generally I find Ebay cheaper unless its for electronic goods. For example, I just ordered a Bluetooth speaker from Amazon today which was at least 7-8 quid cheaper than Ebay.

I can probably get it on Prime too via my sons account but tbh there is seldom a need for stuff next day so Friday is good for me as we get home Thursday.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The collect option is difficult to find. Quite deliberately I'm sure. It is down the page from the take to the PO option I think in a link saying other options or something of the sort.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh ho, I was just doing a dummy return item, they are refunding my money, but I don´t need to send the item back :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've had a few i was told to keep.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Oh ho, I was just doing a dummy return item, they are refunding my money, but I don´t need to send the item back :laugh:


Sounds as though you found the option then?

You can cancel the return by going back into the item in my orders.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Sounds as though you found the option then?
> 
> You can cancel the return by going back into the item in my orders.


 They are already processing the refund according to an email I´ve received so I think they'll get a bit muddled if I do that Alan :grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Why would they give you the option to cancel the return if they couldn't cope with it Jan.

They always reply instantly saying they are processing your refund.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Why would they give you the option to cancel the return if they couldn't cope with it Jan.
> 
> They always reply instantly saying they are processing your refund.


Well I can´t find anything Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe check view return/refund status. I'm a bit out of touch with how Amazon works since I gave up the call centre job.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Maybe check view return/refund status. I'm a bit out of touch with how Amazon works since I gave up the call centre job.


I find nothing Alan, I´m sure if they can just let me keep it they won´t miss the 7.99€ I spend a lot of money with them, getting on for 800€ this month with my 2 sets of wheels and a lot of other stuff.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am using Facebook Marketplace more and more. My latest find was a pair of cordless professional dog clippers that are still under guarantee  I will have an hours drive to get them though  Mind you I don't suppose it will be long before someone spoils what is a really good local system for ordinary people.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Maybe check view return/refund status. I'm a bit out of touch with how Amazon works since I gave up the call centre job.


Found it today to send Welly boots back that are too big. Hermes collect.:laugh:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrs GMJ has a Philips Air Flosser for her teeth.

I bought it off Amazon in Oct 2020 but it went faulty a while ago so I looked up the order and it was still eligible for repair despite being out of its 1 year warranty. I initiated the repair; got a freepost label; sent it off; and a repaired one came back within 10 days. All free.

Tidy!

Good effort I thought however the repaired one went faulty again within 3 days. so I did an online chat about it this morning and now have a full refund on an 18 month old item.

So another tick in the box for Amazon from me.

Plus Mrs GMJ has decided not to bother with one now so that's 80 quid back in the bank


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Mrs GMJ has a Philips Air Flosser for her teeth.
> 
> I bought it off Amazon in Oct 2020 but it went faulty a while ago so I looked up the order and it was still eligible for repair despite being out of its 1 year warranty. I initiated the repair; got a freepost label; sent it off; and a repaired one came back within 10 days. All free.
> 
> ...


Just had the same with a robotic floor mop of a similar age. People can complain about Amazon but their prices are generally good and their service is superb.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I hope there will be success sending back an Alpha G4 Camp Pro+ that I bought last August that nobody can get to work, but I haven´t got a return label for it just an address to send it to. I have requested one so wait and see.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I didn´t have to wait long "Sorry it is not possible" came the reply from the sellers.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Its less than a year old Jan. Its surprising that they wont take it back.

Might be worth cutting your losses and popping it on Ebay along the lines of "nothing wrong with it but it beat me!". Or listing on here and the German/UK forums you are on. If it is still current stock then it should go if priced sensibly. Personally I would see what the going rate is for a second hand set of what you have on Ebay and then undercut the best price. If on a forum you can afford to be a little more generous as there would be no fees.

I flogged a load of my motorhome wifi stuff that I could never get to work for 60 quid on another forum. It cost me twice that but no point in having it hanging around.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It isn´t here, someone else has it now, and I can´t be bothered with ebay.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Give it to a mate to do then and cut them in. Seems a shame to waste it as I'm sure it wasn't cheap.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Give it to a mate to do then and cut them in. Seems a shame to waste it as I'm sure it wasn't cheap.


I have already given it to a mate.

Strangest thing just happened, I dialled the 0800 number for Amazon and my brother in England Answered :surprise: I haven´t spoken to him for months so we had half an hours chat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When did he start working for Amazon then Gerty?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> When did he start working for Amazon then Gerty?


He doesn´t, somehow, and don´t ask me how, I got through to his home telephone, a mystery that will never be solved.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> I have already given it to a mate.


Oh right, sorry. I was under the impression that you were trying to return it to Amazon?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You may find that saying that you can't make it work doesn't do the trick. If it doesn't work, regardless of what you think the reason is, tell them it doesn't work. That indicates that it is faulty. Then if it's under warranty they must act. In the first instance they may test it and repair it if it needs repairing.

Too late to change the approach now though.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Oh right, sorry. I was under the impression that you were trying to return it to Amazon?


It can be returned, but the person I gave it to who also can´t get it to work will return it. To send it back to me to return would be expensive.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

You cannot beat what they call "customer service" at Amazon...............they'll do almost anything to keep those positive reviews coming (see previous posts) and that's certainly great news for consumers.

BUT (there's always a but) they are able to do that by exploiting their staff Sorry we missed you and their suppliers.That's why the owner, young Bozo, is described as "the richest man in the world"

BUT (there's always a but)..................I use them regularly. Just like I buy shirts made in Bangla Desh and green beans flown in from Kenya.........other examples of exploitation are available.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That film sounds pretty hard hitting Pete. Is it on Netflix or Amazon Prime (ironic if it was) or the like?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> That film sounds pretty hard hitting Pete. Is it on Netflix or Amazon Prime (ironic if it was) or the like?


What film?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Webby1 said:


> You cannot beat what they call "customer service" at Amazon...............they'll do almost anything to keep those positive reviews coming (see previous posts) and that's certainly great news for consumers.
> 
> BUT (there's always a but) they are able to do that by exploiting their staff *Sorry we missed you *and their suppliers.That's why the owner, young Bozo, is described as "the richest man in the world"
> 
> BUT (there's always a but)..................I use them regularly. Just like I buy shirts made in Bangla Desh and green beans flown in from Kenya.........other examples of exploitation are available.


In bold above. it was a link in Peter's post.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Gosh you people get out and about early .......so I missed the comments.

Don't know where the film is available Graham, but it's really hard hitting like most of Ken Loach films.

I've liked his stuff ever since Kes.................have you seen I Daniel Blake Another piece of hard hitting "Socialist Propaganda"

Just checked and you're right it is on Amazon Prime................but if you're "the richest man in the world" who cares about irony.........or what people think.Trump said "I could shoot someone in the street and still not lose votes" and Bozo could say the same about sales.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, seen it at the 'flix' about a year ago Peter. Very emotional for the central characters but hardly indicative as to multi drop deliveries in my experience.

Ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ray films aren't usually real or indicative............they create an experience and an emotion that enables the watcher to be free from the constraints of their everyday life and to look at the world from a different angle.......................and I want to thank my parents for enabling me to post here today..................especially my dear mum who I've known from the day I was born.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah OK Peter but although I quite enjoyed the film I was really commenting on some of the reviews detailing the lot of the delivery man.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Webby1 said:


> Gosh you people get out and about early .......so I missed the comments.
> 
> Don't know where the film is available Graham, but it's really hard hitting like most of Ken Loach films.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete

I couldn't find it on Netflix yesterday and I completely forget that we have AP as we seldom watch it.

I had also forgotten about *I, Daniel Blake* as well









that's another film I want to see.

It's all part of my secret, cunning pan to try and convert my wife into a socialist. She was a true blue tory when we met and I have moved her to the middle ground so she is a waverer if not a floating voter now. We'll get there...:grin2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't use a pan to convert her.................try to be more subtle.:grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Webby1 said:


> Don't use a pan to convert her.................try to be more subtle.:grin2:


Whats got into you slumming it on these insignificant threads Peter, you got spring fever or something :grin2:.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Whats got into you slumming it on these insignificant threads Peter, you got spring fever or something :grin2:.


It's part of my cunning pan to convert with kindness......................and there's nothing to defend about those pesky Muslims............whoops hold on, it's the Irish now.......got to go >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think he's either come off or changed his meds, they do funny things to the mind you know.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Webby1 said:


> Don't use a pan to convert her.................try to be more subtle.:grin2:












Well spotted Pete.

Some typos do look funny....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just thought you were being a [email protected], I'd have used a shovel anyway, pans are made of nowt these days, she'd just get up and get you while you sleep > >


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Against the grain, I have recently had a rubbish experience with Amazon which led me to emailing Jeff Bezos and the CEO of the UK operation too.

I bought Mrs GMJ an electric tooth air flosser less than a couple of years ago. It went faulty so I used the Amazon repair service. I sent it off; didn't hear from them for 2 weeks; then a different flosser came back. Good so far thought I. I thought the different one was because they couldn't repair the other one. Great customer service.

Anyway within 3-4 days it was apparent that the new one was also faulty as it wouldn't hold charge. I therefore contacted Amazon CS and did an on line chat with them explaining that they sent me a different one back and that it was also faulty. No problem, send it back and we'll refund it they said.

This is where the real problems started. Within a week or two I got an email saying that I had returned an incorrect item; that it had now been disposed of; and I would not be getting a refund.

I emailed back pointing out the story and that this had already been agreed. I pointed them to the chat where I told the whole story and got the agreement.

Tough sh1t said they (in more words obviously). I replied pointing out how this was unfair and that I had done nothing wrong and that the error was at their end. They said they didn't make mistakes like that! I even sent them a copy of their returns note showing the incorrect item listed on it!!

Anyway we dinged around 8-10 emails back and forth (they kept on sending obvious scripted replies) so in the end I emailed Mr Bezos...and guess what, I got an email from a 'higher up' telling me that they would refund after all!

Tossers!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Similar happened to my daughter with a chicken house, arrived, put together and obviously faulty as several bits were simply too small.

She rang their CS no problem, don’t send the okd one back because the return costs would be in excess of the value (came from China), Dispose of it they said.

So she did, they then refused a refund because she had not returned the old one - this went on for months and got nowhere..

She threatened (in writing) the Small Claims Court, after 18 months she got a refund “as a gesture of goodwill”.

They are OK when it works but sh1t when things go wrong and they will NEVER go back and actually listen to what their CS said on a phone call. Perhaps because they have no clue WHERE IN THE WORLD the call was answered.


----------

